# Peanut Hay



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Anyone have an opinion on peanut hay? 

I have been thinking about trying some peanut hay for my boer goats. It looks like it is very similar to alfalfa nutrition wise. Also read that is more palatable and finer stemmed than alfalfa. I know it is much cheaper here. I was thinking about getting one bale. They are net wrapped 1250lbs.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

I heard it is great, but I don't have a source to try it in our location.


----------



## GoatsLive (Jul 1, 2012)

My Saanen girls won't eat anything but rhizome peanut hay or every now and then a bite of their coastal hay I use as bedding. I supplement with fresh oak leaves and branches, since I have over 30 oak trees on the property. 

There was a shortage of peanut hay last winter, and I had to feed them T&A which they ate with much protestation.


----------



## ASTONs Dairy (Aug 14, 2012)

Love your website



GoatsLive said:


> My Saanen girls won't eat anything but rhizome peanut hay or every now and then a bite of their coastal hay I use as bedding. I supplement with fresh oak leaves and branches, since I have over 30 oak trees on the property.
> 
> There was a shortage of peanut hay last winter, and I had to feed them T&A which they ate with much protestation.


----------



## GoatsLive (Jul 1, 2012)

dlnicholson126 said:


> Love your website


Thanks


----------



## wakili (Dec 20, 2012)

Here in African peanut straw (the stalks and leaves left over after the peanuts have been harvested) is about the only thing close to hay available. Every goat that I know LOVES it. Of course our goats have been bred to survive for months on end on next to nothing during the dry season, so I don't know about the nutritional quality, but I would guess that your goats would like it. If it is significantly cheaper it may be worth a try.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I can't offer anything, I've never tried it, mainly because I've never been anywhere it's offered.


----------

